# BoI Visa debit + contactless symbol card



## Marion (16 Aug 2012)

My BoI Visa Debit arrived today. 

It includes a contactless symbol ))))

This symbol allows me to make purchases up to €15 by holding my card over a reader. When I see a green light or hear a beep my transaction will be complete.  I can get a receipt on request.

Have many/most retailers adapted the technology to enable this at the moment?

Marion


----------



## Sunny (16 Aug 2012)

Not many. I know some of the BWG shops (Spar, Mace etc) have started to introduce it but not sure how widespread it is yet.


----------



## Marion (17 Aug 2012)

Thanks Sunny

I now know that Superquinn and Tesco do not have the technology at the moment. 

I remember having spent some time in Ennis (Information Age Town)- it must be 12 years ago, buying a smart card  that enabled me to purchase goods using a card that was worth maybe €5 or €10?.

I assume this was a test for the cards currently in operation. I thought it was a fabulous idea at the time.

Marion


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Aug 2012)

More here. I hadn't even noticed it on my own card!


----------



## Fatphrog (17 Aug 2012)

Some Boots stores have the new readers.


----------



## KoolKid (17 Aug 2012)

With a lot of shops having a minimum spend of €10 & the max contactless spend of €15 it leaves a ridiculous window of €5 for suitable transactions.


----------



## Alex (10 Sep 2012)

i got my new card today but it doesn't contain the contactless symbol. why is it that some cards do and some don't? why are only certain people being given contactless cards??? i'm confused.


----------



## Kkma (10 Sep 2012)

Saw someone using one in Insomnia at the end of Nassau St last week, I was wondering what it was!


----------



## moonman (12 Sep 2012)

alex i wouldnt fret too much about it , i recieved one and having read the small print enquired in our local branch , if it was lost or stolen and the robber or finder used it on numerous occasions to make 15 euro purchases who would be liable we were informed we would up until the time we reported it . of course they have a security on the contactless cards against fraudulent use,  every now and then they ask the user to put in the pin number but its only random , so one may never be asked.  there are also other security concerns and they are debated elsewhere on this forum , about ease of copying info from them. . im in correspondence with BOI at the moment to get one like the one it replaced no contactless facility and so far because the sent me a replacement for my laser , but not like for like they tell me a replacement card is 5 euro 90 , its gone upstairs to another level as im not paying for something they should have sent me in the first place , . im sure with all their admin costs the true cost after its finished will be nearer to 590 euro but im not giving in as i did not ask for a contactless card.


----------



## PolkaDot (12 Sep 2012)

Why do some people find it so difficult to use commas, full stops and capital letters correctly?

moonman, your post above is almost impossible to read and understand.


----------



## moonman (12 Sep 2012)

it could be age related, thank you , polka dot you are very nice.


----------



## moonman (19 Sep 2012)

i recieved a contactless visa debit card this morning , the leaflet with is is like the old laser one , it has no reference to contactless. i think that they are expecting a lot of people to request a contactless card as they are more secure. i noticed that there would be no charges on the use of the contactless usage until april 2013. i wonder what will happen then.


----------



## Boyd (19 Sep 2012)

moonman said:


> I think that they are expecting a lot of people to request a contactless card as they are more secure.



How are they more secure? You dont even need to give a PIN?!


----------



## moonman (19 Sep 2012)

they are not secure from this  point of view , if one loses the card unknown to themselves, and some dishonest person finds it . they can use the contactless card   in shops etc who have the technology installed , and keep obtaining goods up to a maximum value of 15 euros at a time until until the person who lost it discovers the loss or they are asked for the pin number. the pin number request is only random so one may never be asked for it. i recieved this info when i asked in the bank about the security. in fact the lady i talked to in the bank told me that she had changed hers for one without the contactless facility on it.


----------



## moonman (19 Sep 2012)

to username123,   my mistake i originally recieved a card with the contactless facility on it. i have now recieved a card without the contactless sign . i requested the change last week and i recieved it today i hope that clears things up , my apology for muddling things up .


----------



## jasconius (3 Oct 2012)

moonman said:


> to username123, my mistake i originally recieved a card with the contactless facility on it. i have now recieved a card without the contactless sign . i requested the change last week and i recieved it today i hope that clears things up , my apology for muddling things up .


 

i before e except after c


----------



## moonman (3 Oct 2012)

thank you teeecher.


----------

